# Fitting in the Houston area



## Peanya

Just curious if anyone has any info on a good custom fitting aside from the basic ones you get at the LBS and Bike Barn. Nothing wrong with Bike Barn's Retul fit, but curious if there's other options before I shell out the coin.


----------



## runningdud

tadhughescustom.com

best fit guy in the state and in houston


----------



## altx

I agree with runningdud Tad Hughes is the best.


----------



## Peanya

I considered it, but went back to Bike Barn. Got savings this time around since it was my second fitting. I also had a different fitter, who did a splendid job. Explained very clearly why he made the changes he made. 
I need narrower handlebars (will do at a later date, and knew this already),
need a higher rise stem (knew too, but was stubborn on changing)
Said I made a wise choice on choosing shorter cranks due to my flexibility.
Showed me how I was sitting crooked on my saddle because it was too narrow. Sad, because the Regal saddle is so comfy, but oh well. 
Got my saddle position dialed in, feels much better now.
Fitter was Andres Gonzalez at the custom fit studio on Weslayan. I definitely recommend.


----------



## Danger Mouse

I had a fit with Tad Hughes. I feel like it was worth the money. I could only do short distances because of the pains I was having. Now I find that I can do much longer distances with less pain. I need to get re-fit again though as I'm not more flexible and stronger.


----------



## weenfreek

When I was getting a mini-fit with Scott at West End, i had 4 guys poke their heads in to say hello and tell me he was the absolute best ever.


----------



## LRivers

*Austin area fitters?*

Who is the best fitter in the Austin area? (I don't have enough posts to start a thread)


----------



## runningdud

not to promote him but i believe tad travels to austin once a month to do fits at nelo's. you might contact them to see if that's still the case.


----------



## cycmike

I got a fit from Tad Hughes about 3 weeks before the MS150 and I had a great ride, especially day one into the stiff wind. The config was very powerful and comfortable. Day two was simply pure pleasure. Recommend...yes.


----------



## krisv7

Tad Hughes for sure. no question.


----------



## Oscarach

+1 for Tad Hughes.


----------



## tracers

Definately Tad Huges


----------



## Merc

I know this is an old thread, but I just made an appointment with Thad Hughes to get refitted on two of my bikes. Has anyone else used him since the last post dated back in 2012? Is he still one of the better ones out there?


----------



## obed

university area bike barn on weslyan has changed fitters.... I used Joe Trainor there for 3 bikes and have really felt like he did a good job and made my rides better. I never knew such minor changes could make such a big difference in comfort and performance. I am now a believer in bike fittings.


----------



## Merc

Update: visited Tad Hughes and had him fit me on a bike of mine. I tried to get use to the new adjustments, however after riding the bike for about 200 miles I had to revisit my original fitter to correct what Tad had done to my bike.


----------



## jtolive

Got a fit from Tad Hughes earlier in the week. He changed my position quite a bit. Shims and wedges under the cleats. I can feel a lot more power now and less saddle pain over a long (over 2 hours) ride. 

So far I could not be happier with fit I received. 

I guess bike fitting is a YMMV type thing...


----------



## aggarcia

I have used Tad many times since 2011. I was just there in March. As I have developed as a rider and my fitness has improved, the need to change fit has also. If the fit did not work for you, go back and have him make adjustments. I had three team mates on my MS150 go see Tad. They have all had good resulting using him.


----------

